# How do folks like Kindle on iPad



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

How do folks like Kindle on iPad? I never got comfortable with my Kindle before in up and died with zero warning after just three months. Amazon sent me a replacement unit, but the damage was done. I lost faith in them. Excited to get an iPad next week so I can start using the Kindle app on there like I have been on my phone.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

It's a good app.  Screen isn't as easy on the eyes, but isn't bad if you turn the brightness down and use the sepia background.

However, be aware of the fact that Amazon may remove the App from the iPad and iPhone in June.  Apple is changing the rules so they can no longer have it jump out to Safari to buy books on the web without also having in-app purchasing for the same prices as an option.  Apple gets 30% of all in-app sales is why they want to do it.  Amazon has made it pretty clear that they won't abide by that and are working on finding another work around (maybe a web based app) or potentially just leaving the iOS platform.

There are other e-book apps like Stanza, B&N, Kobo etc., but it remains to be seen if those paid apps go with the new rules or pull out as well.


----------



## auge_28 (Oct 3, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> It's a good app. Screen isn't as easy on the eyes, but isn't bad if you turn the brightness down and use the sepia background.
> 
> However, be aware of the fact that Amazon may remove the App from the iPad and iPhone in June. Apple is changing the rules so they can no longer have it jump out to Safari to buy books on the web without also having in-app purchasing for the same prices as an option. Apple gets 30% of all in-app sales is why they want to do it. Amazon has made it pretty clear that they won't abide by that and are working on finding another work around (maybe a web based app) or potentially just leaving the iOS platform.
> 
> There are other e-book apps like Stanza, B&N, Kobo etc., but it remains to be seen if those paid apps go with the new rules or pull out as well.


You could also remove the DRM and change the format to ePub then read it on iBook for Ipad, this reader works a lot like the Kindle app with the added benefit of being able to manage your eBooks on iTunes if that's what floats your boat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

Ugh, these companies just love tweaking their rules to the detriment of their customers, don't they?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, that would work.  

Still a pain to lose the app and access to buying Amazon books on the iPad directly.  Since then you'd have to buy and send to your PC, strip DRM and convert to ePub and then load it onto the iPad manually in iTunes to get it into iBooks.  Doable, but a pain it the butt vs. the current set up.

I plan on getting an iPad 2, but I'll be keeping my K3 for all my novel reading anyway so its moot for me.  But worth nothing for anyone considering switching from Kindle to iPad.


----------



## DavidMacinnisGill (Mar 4, 2011)

I use the iPad for all ebook apps. The Kindle app works pretty well. I find the Nook app/BN interface a little easier to use.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I will say that you should look into the selection and pricing in the iBook store.  I've not checked it out on my girlfriend's iPad. 

But I like the app with it's page turns etc. better than the Kindle app.  So if they have the selection you need and prices you're ok with, then the loss of the Kindle app could be a moot point as you could do the strip DRM and convert to ePub to get your currently owned Kindle books in there and then just buy from that store.

I know the selection is no where near Amazons though from what I've read.  No idea on pricing.


----------



## bwit (Jan 17, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> I will say that you should look into the selection and pricing in the iBook store. I've not checked it out on my girlfriend's iPad


Well, for the big six agency model publishers the prices in the iBooks store should be the same as Amazon. That's the point of the agency model. However, Amazon will have a lot of independent authors which will not be avalable in iBooks. Usually at substantally reduced prices.

Sent from my NOOKcolor


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I meant.  If he only reads major publisher books, then iBooks probably has all he wants and for the same price as Amazon.

If he branches out more, then the iBooks limited selection may make it not a viable option and some books outside the Agency companies may cost more if they're available in iBooks.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The iPad is a pretty good ebook reader, but after a few months, I went back to my Kindle for reading. While I was reading on the iPad, I kept stopping to check my emails, web surf, play Angry Birds, etc. I wasn't reading nearly as many books as I used to. I finally had to put my iPad aside when I wanted to read, and use the Kindle.


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

I read >100 books on the Kindle last year and almost never put it down.  I bought my wife an iPad for Xmas and now she's reading through the Kindle app all the time.  We agree on books, I download to the Kindle and we can both read them.  She has uses for the iPad and the Kindle app works for both of us.  She's reading on the iPad right now.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I use the sepia background for reading Kindle books on my iPad.  The page turns are not a problem for me - I touch the side of the screen, like pressing the button on my Kindle.  And I do like the ability to flip pages to go backwards to check things on the iPad.

For extended reading, I prefer the Kindle.  I hold the Kindle one-handed when reading.  The iPad is too heavy for that.  I can prop it on a Peeramid pillow, or something else in my lap, but the cat doesn't take kindly to that method.  

And nothing beats the Kindle for reading in the sun on the deck or at the beach!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I found the Kindle for iPad software nice, and I really like browsing through my library looking at color thumbnails of the covers, rather than a text list (that's not the way I expected to feel about it).  But I find the iPad too heavy to be a good ereader.  I like to hold up what I'm reading off of my lap or chest, and the iPad is too heavy for me to be comfortable doing that for long periods of time.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I like the Kindle app on the iPad, but what keeps me from using it regularly is the fact that the iPad is too heavy for me to hold comfortably for any extended period of reading time.  That being said, I think the Kindle app is nicely designed.  I really like being able to choose the background color.  White text on a black background is awesome for reading in a dark room when you don't want to disturb your partner!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I read more on the iPad using the Kindle app than I do on the Kindle itself.  And it's gloriously useful for highlighting--highlight, switch to Safari, go to the kindle.amazon.com site, cut and paste the highlight into whatever you needed the quote for.  Good luck getting iBooks to do that.  I have mine on a Wedge Pad, weight is a non issue for me that way as I can prop it just about anyplace.

However, until the mess with in app purchases is settled, I can't recommend the iPad as a reader, or anything else.  My gut feel is that the Kindle app will go away, stripping DRM is illegal in most countries and is a bit of a nuisance regardless, I despise the iBooks app (to me, it's all fluffy animation and no benefit to content), and the iBookstore just plain sucks for trying to find anything.  This move on Apple's part will make the device a lot less useful than it is currently, and I'm in the process of setting my iPad aside in favor of going back to using my laptop and Kindle.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, I always rest even my Kindle on my lap or chest when reading, so iPad weight isn't a huge issue for me.

The in-app purchasing, as noted, is the major one.  That would keep me from recommending it as an e-reader.  It's a bit moot for me as I don't plan on using many in-app purchase things when I get my iPad 2 anyway.  I'll mainly use it for reading PDFs in good reader, net surfing, e-mail, games etc.  My Kindle will stay my main novel reading device as it's ideal for that.  But I definitely wouldn't buy an iPad with intention of using it as your main e-reader until the in-app purchasing mess is sorted out so you can see if there are viable reading apps/e-book stores on the platform after the rule change.


----------



## auge_28 (Oct 3, 2010)

Still when people ask me if they should buy a Kindle my first question is "_how much do you read_?"
My second question is "_Do you know that a Kindle is a dedicated reader and that it does not do anything else very well_"?

Then I say something like, if you are an avid reader and read more than two hours at a sitting then consider the Kindle or other e-ink device but if you read less than any possible eyestrain is probably moot (I read an article that said some folks have less strain if it is back lit, depending on the rooms lighting). I also ask them if it is worth it to them to spend $150 or more for a dedicated reader or if they would like the option to do many other things as well.

I do not have an iPad, but I do have an iTouch and I still do 99.99% of my reading on a Kindle 2. I do not believe in advising someone to get a Kindle just because I use one, the individual's needs and expectations is far more important than my opinion.

There are so many Kindle "fan boys" on this site that an unprejudiced opinion is hard to come by here. The Kindle is a great product as long as it's the right product for you.

And honestly, ask yourselves how hard is it to purchase a book from the web and then download it to the device, is the in store app purchase really that important to you?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

auge_28 said:


> And honestly, ask yourselves how hard is it to purchase a book from the web and then download it to the device, is the in store app purchase really that important to you?


Again, that's not the issue. The issue is that Amazon, Barnes and Noble, Kobo etc. may remove their apps from the iOS platform if they are forced to add in-app purchasing and give Apple 30% of all those sales. The problem isn't losing in-app purchases (these apps already jump to safari to purchase via the web and don't do in-app purchasing to avoid paying Apple their cut). It's losing apps and options for e-reading on the platform that is the potential issue.

If that happens, people lose e-reader app options on the iPad, and can do little other than either stick with iBooks and it's store, or buy from a place like Amazon, strip DRM and convert to ePub and read in iBooks or Stanza. That's a big hassle, especially for the non-techie types who are not savvy at such things. Not everyone is a pirate like you who is always up to speed on doing all that kind of stuff.

As you note, not a big deal for light readers as iBooks is probably good enough for them. But it challenges the iPad as a primary reading device for any avid readers. I plan on getting an iPad 2, but I'll not do any real novel reading on it as I'm keeping my K3, so it's moot for me. But it's an issue anyone who reads a lot and is considering an iPad as their main e-reading device should be aware of.


----------



## auge_28 (Oct 3, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> Again, that's not the issue. The issue is that Amazon, Barnes and Noble, Kobo etc. may remove their apps from the iOS platform if they are force to add in-app purchasing and give Apple 30% of all those sales. The problem isn't losing in-app purchases (these apps already jump to safari to purchase via the web and don't do in-app purchasing to avoid paying Apple their cut). It's losing apps and options for e-reading on the platform that is the potential issue.


I forgot that the subject was the entire app leaving.



mooshie78 said:


> If that happens, people lose e-reader app options on the iPad, and can do little other than either stick with iBooks and it's store, or buy from a place like Amazon, strip DRM and convert to ePub and read in iBooks or Stanza. That's a big hassle, especially for the non-techie types who are not savvy at such things. Not everyone is a pirate like you who is always up to speed on doing all that kind of stuff.


Yes, I agree.



mooshie78 said:


> But it's an issue anyone who reads a lot and is considering an iPad as their main e-reading device should be aware of.


I totally agree again.


----------



## Tanzi (Mar 8, 2011)

I love the Kindle app on iPad. It's very well done, easy to use and most of all I love the sync feature. I can read a book at home on the iPad, then pick up right where I left off when I read it on my Android phone during my lunch break.  That's just amazing to me. I'm planning on buying the new iPad specifically because it's lighter, that should make it even easier to use the Kindle app.

The other reader app I use the most is Stanza, I love all the built in book stores for free and low priced books. I never use the Apple reader, I don't like the display options and I don't think they offer free sample chapters like Amazon.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

The thinness should help.  I doubt being 0.3 pounds lighter will be very noticeable though.


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

I got an iPad and a new K3 for Christmas. I have begun reading solely on my iPad. I have a great case that means I don't have to hold it when I read and flipping pages is so easy. I did not care for the new, narrow page buttons on the K3. I always thought the back light would fatigue my eyes because I am an avid reader but it does not. In fact, I love not having to have a light on or sit near a lamp. If the apps go away this summer I will deal with it then.


----------



## BrentKnowles (Mar 8, 2011)

I read on the iPad a fair bit though my time (and my library) is split between several apps.

I do enjoy reading on the device but I'll probably pick up a dedicated eInk reader down the road. As was mentioned above the iPad can be a bit distracting (email/games) and I don't read as much as I probably should.


----------



## lizziebeth (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a K2 and am considering the Ipad2.  I was at an Apple store yesterday and asked about the potential loss of the Kindle app.  I was told that even if the Kindle app goes away, if you already have it you won't lose it.  For those of you who are much more tech savvy than I am  (that would be just about everyone ), is that true?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I would like to know this too. Lizziebeth.

also this seems  to be an issue with buying through App. Can you side load? can you access archive titles?
sylvia


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Right now it works by jumping out of app and into the web browser to buy books through Amazon.  There is no in-app purchasing--apple is forcing them to add it so they get a 30% cut.

As far as I know, you can't sideload into Amazon apps on any platform (iOS, Android, PC) etc.--only way to get thing into Amazon apps that I've found is through Amazon (and that includes downloading from your archive.  

Maybe there's some way to sideload on a jailbroken iPad or rooted Android device though, I'm not knowledgeable of that stuff.

So I'd say it's really up in the air on what happens if Amazon drops the App.  Maybe you can still download things from the archive, in which case it's no big deal.  But I think Apple would block that as their new rule is there can't be anyway to get paid content into an App if there's no an in-app purchasing option available at the same price.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

lizziebeth said:


> I have a K2 and am considering the Ipad2. I was at an Apple store yesterday and asked about the potential loss of the Kindle app. I was told that even if the Kindle app goes away, if you already have it you won't lose it. For those of you who are much more tech savvy than I am (that would be just about everyone ), is that true?


That would be the most _likely_ scenario, but no, it is not necessarily true.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

An Apple Genius employee told me that I could initialize and use my ipad without ever needing to connect it to a desktop computer (which I was pretty sure wasn't correct at the time, and which definitely turned out not to be true.

I'd be even more dubious of the statements of a front line store employee about matters of corporate policy that may involve legal actions by competitors to resolve! I'm sure the fellow told you about the Kindle app with good and upbeat intentions, but I wouldn't give any weight to his statements.
Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

You can in fact currently sideload on a non jailbroken ipad into the Kindle app from other sources--I know several who do it from Dropbox.  Even before that, you could do so on a JB'd one, though it was a bit more convoluted.

While it is true that Apple hasn't previously yanked apps from devices or otherwise disabled them after they were no longer available through the store, as both pidgeon92 and the Hooded Claw mentioned, I wouldn't count on it.  If nothing else, some of the functionality may not remain the same, and there will be no updates to the app, so when your firmware needs updating and the app no longer works with the current version, you're out any investment you've made in books that will no longer be readable on your iPad.

Again, just so it's clear.  I'm not anti-iPad, or even anti-Apple.  I just advocate waiting a bit longer before buying to see how this all pans out IF you think you're going to want to use this device as your primary ebook reader.  And I do have some serious concerns about how other apps, such as Audible, will be also affected by the new rules.  Content is king on this device, and with a reduction in available content, it will go from being one of the most useful devices I've ever owned to a little used toy.  Given that, I can't recommend someone pay $500+ for it right now.  Once this issue becomes a bit clearer, perhaps I can go back to making it one of my most used and highly recommended devices ever.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I think the kindle app is great. I read non-fic on it as it's easier to highlight. But I've read fic on there too.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

no I don't want it as a primary reader but as a secondary reader. we have 4 readers here and two ereaders. Also when traveling i can decide on one device. the ipad could do my email, internet and read this would be best for travel.
sylvia


----------



## guybell (Feb 3, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> An Apple Genius employee told me that I could initialize and use my ipad without ever needing to connect it to a desktop computer (which I was pretty sure wasn't correct at the time, and which definitely turned out not to be true.
> 
> I'd be even more dubious of the statements of a front line store employee about matters of corporate policy that may involve legal actions by competitors to resolve! I'm sure the fellow told you about the Kindle app with good and upbeat intentions, but I wouldn't give any weight to his statements.
> Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


Actually, you can. I bought my mom one last year and they just set it up in the store for her. It's never been plugged in to a computer since. She gets apps from the app store over wifi.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

They can set it up in store, but if you buy elsewhere or order online, it asks you to hook it up to a computer to initialize.

I'm sure there's some way around it, but they don't include instructions on how to initialize without hooking up to a PC.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> They can set it up in store, but if you buy elsewhere or order online, it asks you to hook it up to a computer to initialize.
> 
> I'm sure there's some way around it, but they don't include instructions on how to initialize without hooking up to a PC.


I don't believe there is a way around it. I listen to a lot of tech podcasts & those apple geeks couldn't get around not hooking it up.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

You definitely have to hook it to a computer with itunes at least once, but I was specifically assured that no contact with a computer was necessary.

In fairness to the employe, this was on release day last year, but it was a guy specifically assigned to sport ipad, so you'd think he would have activation down pat!

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

But again, they do offer free in store set up if you go to an Apple store at launch (I'm guessing they just hook it up to a computer in store?).  If you do that then you can get buy without hooking it up to a computer for everything but updating the firmware in the future as you can use cloud apps like Dropbox to load content on and off of it.

But you're right that if you buy it anywhere else or order online from Apple you'll have to hook it up to the computer at least once.


----------



## B.J. Keeton (Jul 8, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> Right now it works by jumping out of app and into the web browser to buy books through Amazon. There is no in-app purchasing--apple is forcing them to add it so they get a 30% cut.
> 
> As far as I know, you can't sideload into Amazon apps on any platform (iOS, Android, PC) etc.--only way to get thing into Amazon apps that I've found is through Amazon (and that includes downloading from your archive.
> 
> ...


You can side-load without jailbreaking, actually. I found out that if you email yourself a copy of the .azw or .mobi file, you can open it using the Apple default Mail app. It gives you the option to "Open in Kindle" and saves it to the iPad. It also works for PDFs and ePubs (I use iBooks for both of those, though).

It's been really nice to be able to get review copies of indy titles that I've been sent prepped and ready for summer reading.

EDIT: It works on the iPhone, too. I forgot to mention that. My only question is that if I load books this way, does the Kindle app support sync within the same book that isn't purchased from Amazon? iBooks does, I know.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

B.J. Keeton said:


> EDIT: It works on the iPhone, too. I forgot to mention that. My only question is that if I load books this way, does the Kindle app support sync within the same book that isn't purchased from Amazon? iBooks does, I know.


I would guess it doesn't . I think the whispersync for furthest page read only works on things that are in your Amazon archive. I know that on the actual Kindles it doesn't work for side loaded books, so I doubt it would in Kindle apps either.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> I would guess it doesn't . I think the whispersync for furthest page read only works on things that are in your Amazon archive. I know that on the actual Kindles it doesn't work for side loaded books, so I doubt it would in Kindle apps either.


It doesn't.


----------



## B.J. Keeton (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, that's stinky.  Oh, well.  When I start reading more sideloaded books, it will be primarily on my Kindle 2, anyway.  I'll just have to use my iPad/iPhone to sync in iBooks for texts I'm teaching.


----------



## Norman (May 23, 2009)

I've heard about Apple pulling the Kindle app. I like it. I like having the option to shop between both stores. hate to see it get pulled.

_--- edited... no self-promotion (book covers, web links, mentioning your book/blog/etc.) in posts outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I must admit, I use my iPad with the Kindle app more than I use my Kindle...


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

I just got an iPad, and while I love it, after playing with it for a few days, I just can't see it becoming my primary reader. For straight dedicated, non-illustrated book reading, I still think kindle is best, followed closely by my Sony 350 (for library books.) Overdrive on iPad works nicely, so I can see using it for library books occasionally.

I LOVE it for news feeds, Netflix, tv shows, and photo galleries.


----------



## gatecitycanes (Feb 10, 2010)

Thumper said:


> I must admit, I use my iPad with the Kindle app more than I use my Kindle...


Me too. I like that I can prop it up on my desk at work and just use my finger to slide from page to page.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Love the app - love my Ipad  

Kindle is mainly used for long airline travel due to the iPad battery life and reading in the sun (come on summer  )

HOWEVER...... if Amazon pulls the App I will regret the multiple Kindles we have purchased and possibly the iPad as well. A major selling point to increase the # of Kindles was the iPad / smartphone app.....

All this fighting between big businesses..... loose loose for the customer!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm taking it as a good sign that Apple didnt reject the latest updates to either the Netflix or Kindle apps.


----------



## alexisleno (Mar 4, 2011)

Well, this kind of makes me sad. I really like the iPad and wanted to use it as an e-reader, primarily, once I get it. I really do like the K3 too, though. I just wish they could resolve this issue so that I could keep reading on my iDevices. I think that Apple is being greedy about the in-app purchases thing. I thought it only dealt with subscriptions, like with Netflix, but I guess it ranges to books as well. Sigh!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I like my K2 and my Ipad both to read on. I keep having a problem trying to turn a page with my finger on the screen on my K2.  It won't work! 
I am glad I have both.... for poolside reading in the sun the K2 is best.
Brenda


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, been using and LOVING the new iPad with Kindle. Pease don't let Apple do something stupid and take this away!


----------

